# Forced Software Downloads



## lonewoolf (Nov 21, 2005)

Can I force the new software update to my R15-100? I know this has been asked an answered before and I do apologize.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

lonewoolf said:


> Can I force the new software update to my R15-100? I know this has been asked an answered before and I do apologize.


Go to System Info/Reset/Reset Reciever/When you see the first blue screen/Enter 0-2-4-6-8 only once.


----------



## lonewoolf (Nov 21, 2005)

Jhon69 said:


> Go to System Info/Reset/Reset Reciever/When you see the first blue screen/Enter 0-2-4-6-8 only once.


What are the pros and cons of this reset?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

What are you trying to accomplish? Is it a brand new unit? Most of the time, software updates will come to the unit automatically. You shouldn't need to update it manually. If it's a brand new unit, they'll also get the new update right away, although sometimes they don't and this technique might be needed.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

When you do this procedure (02468) you will force a download of whatever software is in the data stream, even if it is the same as what you already have.

Unless there is some special reason for your needing to do so, I would just wait for the normal distribution to get to you.

Carl


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

carl6 said:


> When you do this procedure (02468) you will force a download of whatever software is in the data stream, even if it is the same as what you already have.
> 
> Unless there is some special reason for your needing to do so, I would just wait for the normal distribution to get to you.
> 
> Carl


Agree.That's where the R15 differs from the R16-300 or the R22-100.With the R15 you can't see what your downloading as you can with the others.:nono2:


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Agree.That's where the R15 differs from the R16-300 or the R22-100.With the R15 you can't see what your downloading as you can with the others.:nono2:


Oh yes you can! You just click the following link to see what software is in the stream right now for your DirecTV receiver:

http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Oh yes you can! You just click the following link to see what software is in the stream right now for your DirecTV receiver:
> 
> http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?


I think he meant when on the software update screen it does not tell you what version you are downloading.

As for forcing an update, you also have to be cognizant that even if there is a new release for your receiver, you will not get it if your specific receiver has not been authorized to do so. The only reason you would really force a download is if you are participating in the CE program and are downloading a CE release.

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> I think he meant when on the software update screen it does not tell you what version you are downloading.
> 
> - Merg


Yeah, I figured that out.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I do know one other reason you would force a upgrade, as a final step before you call in to have a receiver replaced. 

I had a client with a D10-300 that had SFSS and it followed the receiver no matter what line it was attached to. 

Since I knew the line was good I forced a software download, it resolved the issue and the receiver is still in use today.

Honestly, if you are not having problems with the R15-100 and are not participating in the CE program I would recommend leaving it alone.

If you are having a problem with the unit please provide the details, we may be able to help.


----------



## lonewoolf (Nov 21, 2005)

I was just curious. Thanks guys.


----------

